# Cost per sq



## Jm H (Dec 8, 2008)

Gentlemen

How much to fabricate flashings and install Petersen Redi-roof panel?

7/12 pitch hip roof longest pane is 10 '

Any ideas would be appreciated

Also install fabricated 12" wide copings?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

A roof diagram, location of the project and some photos would be required to be close to accurate.

Also, the price the supplier is charging for the materials and a comprehensive materials list, if you are looking for a materials and labor guestimate.

Ed


----------



## apehangeralfy (Nov 10, 2008)

Probably in the $600ish per square range... give or take depending on variables such as... do you have a CNC brake and sheer or buy preformed or slitter and hand brake, telehandler with spreader or carry each panel up one at a time, proper staging or tied off, power shears and nibblers or tin snips... it can be cave-manned but having the right equipment will make make life so much easier... also the biggies. 

How big of a job is it?
New or re-roof?
Can it be preflashed or do you have to do so much and stop and wait for stucco or other wall finish and paint?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

My subs will charge me $7 per square foot for this. Plus material and my markup you are talking $15 per square foot on a new construction as a starting point.


----------



## apehangeralfy (Nov 10, 2008)

Grumpy said:


> My subs will charge me $7 per square foot for this. Plus material and my markup you are talking $15 per square foot on a new construction as a starting point.


After reading this I realised I forgot one of the biggest factors determining price..... location, location, location!!!!!!!


----------

